# Amano shrimp gets new name



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Just saw this:

Amano shrimp gets new name | Practical Fishkeeping magazine

Very interesting. Wanted to know your thoughts on this.

-Pedro


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

japonica was easier to pronounce....


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

AaronT said:


> japonica was easier to pronounce....


And how is that? I've heard it with a hard 'J' and with an 'h' sound (like in spanish). Multidentata is pretty straightforward


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Interesting, so is the new species of shrimp found.


----------



## aquaboyaquatics (Feb 22, 2006)

Good Article.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

turbomkt said:


> And how is that? I've heard it with a hard 'J' and with an 'h' sound (like in spanish). Multidentata is pretty straightforward


I've never heard the 'h' sound way. I've always heard it with a hard 'j'. It's just slightly less of a mouthful is all I meant.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

I understand the benefits of using the scientific names for things, but can we still get away with calling them Amano shrimp?


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Does anyone know what multidentata means? My guess is multi spots? Like Multifasciata means multi stripes.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

multiple teeth?


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

yup dentata is latin for toothed, had to google it and I'm a dentist lol.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

So do they still eat as much algae as they used to?

A rose by any other name................


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

How about caridina amano? :lol:


----------

